
Spires and Gyres: on Jakarta - Thevet
https://placesjournal.org/article/spires-and-gyres/
======
michel-slm
As someone originally from Jakarta, thank you for sharing this! Some of it
resonates with my experience (esp. the rejection of colonial buildings) and
some of the observations never occurred to me before.

Tidbit: "Pancasila" actually means "Five principles" so "The Five Pancasilas"
sounds to me like Hugh Grant pointing out "The La Trattoria" in Mickey Blue
Eyes.

